# Training Mules



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been renting training videos from GiddyupFlix pertaining to mules, donkeys, and driving. The majority of the videos are packed with information and very helpful IMO.

Recently I received Jack Strode's Mule Training School. HOLY COW!




I had always heard of a method of training involving a tractor



and saw this for the first time in the video.

It's quite a contrast to Meredith Hodges' method. I have some of her training videos I purchased on sale.

In any event, I was quite intrigued with the video and the quickness in which they achieve a team of "broke" mules.

Has anyone else seen this video???






Lori


----------

